# Golden in Need of a Home (Craigslist- San Diego)



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

They want to find him a "real home" but would rather put him in a shelter instead of a rescue. Did I read that correctly?

I hope he finds a loving family. It was very nice of you to try to help.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yea. 

I talked up the rescues and explained all dogs are in foster care so they are in "real" homes. But nope.

I'm hoping they surrender to a rescue. If not ill ask them to let me know and I can always jail break him from the shelter to be in foster care at a rescue. He looks so sweet. 

If only I could help them all!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bumping for the morning crowd. <3


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I will never understand people like that, I much prefer animals. 

I hope that poor boy will be rescued or adopted before being sent to death row.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

He's been deleted from Craigslist...hopefully they found him a good forever home.

Pete


----------

